# NEWMAN BOTTOM



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone been yet? My Dad and I were thinking of going next week and was woundering if its not to muddy or if the gate is open? Also are the whites in yet?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Going Monday or Tuesday then ill post up, was there yesterday, is water but need more 2 crappie and 10 gg.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

cant wait! love that place!


----------



## hoggwild (Jan 10, 2010)

The gates are going to be closed at newmans due to the rainy weather..... not many whites but a few have shown with quiet a few crappie in the mix.  we need a good 2-3inches of rain to get the run started.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Kim E Coop. You caught 10 GG. Gue gravy. We ended up with 28 at Livingston Dam today.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Its on went yesterday 15 in the bag water is moving white was the color could have caught more but it is a long walk will be back in the morning.


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

went down there this mornin. water is really movin an off color. Only a couple males. All i have to say is long walk an very muddy dont see them openin the gates for a while. I fell sorry for someone who really does catch them thats a long walk back with a good mess of fish. good luck yall


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

could someone please give me directions from houston
been there just never drove.


----------

